# Beau April 23, 1996-August 20,2009



## BeauShel

I am sorry to say that my Beau has passed away. We took him to the vet to discuss everything and to see if it could be just another set back. He looked him over and said truthfully I think it is his time. Both me and Tim knew it but wanted to know that we have done everything we could for him. While he was there he couldnt even walk even with the harness, we had to carry him in. The vet and all the girls cried with us as they all know Beau and love him dearly. Truthfully after it was done I felt a peace knowing it was the best for him. But boy does the pain hurt. He had a smile till the end.

Thank you for all the well wishes, kisses and prayers. I shared all of them with him and he loved him.


----------



## John_NY

I am so sorry.


----------



## Ambesi

As I sit here with tears running down my face, all I can say is I am so very very sorry!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Noooo, Carol! I am so so so so so so so so sorry! I can't believe it!!!!! Oh, Beau. You will be missed.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Sorry this day had to come for you. Beau had a great life and a family that loved him. He will always be with you in your heart.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

I am so sorry, I'm crying so hard right now. Beau is in a much better place, watching over you all now.


----------



## sabby

Carol,

please accept our deepest sympathies for you loss.


----------



## Cam's Mom

Carol, what a sad day for you. I know that feeling of peace, but it really does hurt so much. Run free big guy. Free of all your woes.


----------



## Debles

Carol and Tim, I am so very sorry. Beau was the gentlest sweetest boy and believe me, I have been there and know how hard it it. I know Hooch is with him and all our Bridge Goldens. Bless you guys. I can't quit crying.


----------



## kira

I am so so sorry. Even knowing it is the right thing it is so hard. Murphy and I will be thinking of you guys.


----------



## paula bedard

Oh Carol, I am so sorry. Beau was special in my heart and it hurts to read this. Sweet Dreams Beau until you wake up at the Bridge. I'm sure my Sam is there waiting to meet you as are all our other Bridge pups.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Carol..... I'm so so sorry. I'm crying along with you. We all knew and loved Beau.... he will always be a part of the forum family, and will be missed. You and Tim were the perfect Beau parents.... including doing the very best for him even though your hearts were breaking. Hugs dear, and BEAU..... GODSPEED. You know your buddy Hooch is having one heck of a party to welcome him to heaven.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

I'm so sorry. Beau was loved so much, it's easy to see by his smiling face in all the pictures. Everyone here loved him too, and I'm sure we're all crying with you right now. I've been crying at work every time I checked in on the other thread. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## magiclover

Carol and Tim, I am so very sorry about Beau. There are no words right now to express how badly I feel for you both. I am sending all my love and prayers to you both. I hope that Bama understands this and knows his buddy is now pain free and happy. You know that Hooch has his arms wrapped around your sweet boy right now.


----------



## justmejanis

Carol,

Even though I am not here often I know how much this glorious beauty meant to you. Words cannot convey the deep sadness I feel right now reading your sad post. I am so terribly sorry to you and your husband for the loss of Beau. It is clear how much he was cherished and what a grand life he had with you.

I understand what a difficult decision you had to make today. Sadly so many of us have had to walk in your shoes. Know that you let him go with peace and dignity and he runs pain free at the bridge.

Many hugs to you in your time of pain.

Again I am so terribly sorry.


----------



## msteeny28

My heart is breaking for you:no:,.. Your in my thoughts


----------



## Romeo1

I'm truly sorry for your loss.  Godspeed, Beau.


----------



## Blaireli

Carol, I am so sorry to read of Beau's passing. He was a handsome boy and reminded me so much of Luke. You did everything you could and he knew that. He is with my Heidi at the Bridge, where they can run and play together. Godspeed, sweet boy, and watch over your mom during the difficult days ahead.


----------



## mm03gn

oh nooooooo  I'm so sorry Carol! It took me a few minutes to open this thread...I saw the title and had to take a few minutes to collect myself, I knew what was in here and I am just so heartbroken for you, Beau was so very special to you and everyone else here on the forum. He is free of pain now and I think you and Tim made the right decision - I hope you find peace knowing that.


----------



## egcc

I am so sorry for your loss. I have learned so much from reading your posts on this forum, and I'm so grateful to you (and Beau) for that. I wish there was something that could ease the pain during this hard time.


----------



## marleysmummy

Carol, I am so sad to read this news. I have tears streaming down my face.

I don't know what else to say, except I am sorry to hear this and I am thinking of you.

Sending love and hugs x


----------



## Mileysmom

So sorry to hear of your loss. Just by looking at the beautiful pictures of Beau and the joy in your face he truly had a wonderful life.These decisions are the toughest in life & leave such a huge hole in your heart but you also know it was the right thing to do for him and he will always be looking down at you smiling for such the wonderful life he had with you & your husband. Take peace in that... Prayers going your way from me.


----------



## HovawartMom

I am so sorry to hear this!.
RIP,beautiful Beau and huge hugs to yr family!.


----------



## shortcake23

Oh no! My deepest sympathies for your loss.


----------



## Florabora22

I'm so sorry. I am positive that he and Carmella and everyone else's dogs at the Bridge are all playing and running around together. You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Carol and Tim - I am so sorry that you had to make this decision. Even though it broke your heart you gave him your final gift of love and freedom from his pain. Beau had a wonderful life and is loved by many. He will remain with you in your heart forever. I hope your many happy memories can bring you comfort at this time. I know my Holly and Abby and all the other goldens were at the bridge to welcome him. We will remember you in our prayers. Hugs to you and your furbabies.


----------



## twinny41

Gosh, I am so sorry to read this. Beau was such a huge part of this forum and, although I may not always have replied to posts, I always read about Beau. He will be missed. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## honeysmum

Carol I have no words that can help heal your grief I am so sorry, Beau knew he was the most loved just look at those smiling eyes and smiles hugs to you and Tim I have light a candle to help speed him to your friend Hooch who will look after him and love him as you do.


----------



## laprincessa

I'm so sorry


----------



## Kirby'sMom

Oh Carol, I'm so sorry to read this. God bless you and wrap His arms around you and give you peace.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Carol,

I'm so sorry...


----------



## Augie's Mom

My heart just sank when I saw your post, what a sad day this is. 

Your beloved Beau had a special place in my heart and I am deeply saddened at the passing of another furry friend.

Augie and I send hugs and love to you and your family.


----------



## mainegirl

Carol,
I am so so sorry that this day has come. I know the relief of knowing their pain is over, but it is so lonely without them. 

Beau,,,,,,, say hi to Hooch and all the lovies that we have sent before you. Say hi to sandy and misty for me........

Carol,
you will be in my prayers

beth, moose and angel


----------



## AmbikaGR

Carol and Tim
All the cliches seem senseless but i don't know what else to say so I will revert to them anyway as they are appropiate.
It never is long enough, no matter how long. We always hope for that "just one more day". I am sure he was at peace with your decision to let him go, it truly is the selfless gift. I will haave you in my thoughts during this difficult time.
Rest well and play hard big guy, till your family meets up with you again at the Bridge. Say hello to my girls and give them a smooch for me.


----------



## PB&J

I'm so sorry....our thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## jlc's mom

I'm so very sorry for your loss. He will be truly missed. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Zeppelin

This is terribly saddening news. I'm so very sorry for your loss. This is, by far, the most difficult part of loving a pet...knowing when it's time to let them go. Know that you did all you could for him and you loved him with all your heart (and of course he knew that!). You are in our hearts and thoughts!


----------



## Loboto-Me

All I can say is a tearful sorry. Your beautiful boy was a huge part of this forum and we won't forget him.


----------



## jwemt81

OMG. I just logged in and saw this. I'm so, so sorry. He had a really long and happy life with you. I know how hard it is. You did everything that you could for him and more.


----------



## DMS

Carol, I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## New Golden Mom

Oh Carol I am so very sorry.


----------



## Ash

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## RSHANNING

I am so sorry for your loss. I wish you all the best during this time.


----------



## Karen519

*Carol*

Carol: I am so very sorry about Beau, but when you said Beau couldn't stand the other day ;I knew the end must be near-this happened to both of my Samoyeds.
.
I know that Beau would thank you and your hubby for how much you loved, adored and cared for him all his life and would thank you for setting him free, because YOU TRULY LOVED HIM!!

God Bless all of you and I will keep all of and your beautiful Beau in my nighthly prayers.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold

oh no i am sooo sorry to hear this 
RIP Sweet Beau Watch over your mommie


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Carol, I simply ditto what everyone else has already said so eloquently.

May your heart find peace as you know this is what Beau would want for you.


----------



## rosemary

so so sorry to hear this


----------



## missmarstar

I am so so sad to read this Carol.... but I know you did the right thing for Beau all his life, and just know this was done with all your heart and love for him. He is happy and running free now.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So very sorry for your suffering but rest well knowing you did your all for Beau and he did his all for you. In the end you did the hardest, most loving and courageous act you could for your sweet Beau. God speed Beau.


----------



## gold4me

I am so sorry. He is at the bridge with many goldens. I know my Beau will be there to greet him. My thoughts are with you at this very sad time.


----------



## mylissyk

Big hugs Carol. Beau was such a huge presence in your life and on this board, he will always be with you. I just want to thank you for sharing him with us here.


----------



## Merlins mom

Oh Carol. Sending big hugs to you. I'm so sorry. Even knowing it's the right time doesn't make it any easier. Run free and play at the bridge Mr Beau! You were well loved.


----------



## jnmarr

Words Cannot express how terribly sorry I am Carol.

Godspeed, sweetheart.. Run swiftly at the bridge angel Beau.


----------



## jealous1

Carol and Tim - I am so sorry for your loss as I am going through the same thing, just a few days later. I know what you mean by the sense of peace knowing that your loved one is no longer in pain, but I also know the pain that is in your heart, especially those times when it hits that he is really gone. May your memories of Beau comfort you in the days ahead as well as knowing that Hooch and all of our beloved 4-legged ones who have gone before are welcoming him and that they are ALL pain-free.


----------



## DNL2448

I'm sorry doesn't seem like enough. Just know you and loved ones are in my thoughts and prayers and Beau is a puppy again!


----------



## olik

i can't stop crying.I am so sorry.


----------



## amy22

What a handsome guy Beau was and you can see how loved he was in each of those beautiful pictures. I am so very sorry you had to do the hardest, yet most loving thing we have to do as the loving owner of a Dog. RIP Sweet Beau...you truely were loved.
Carol & Tim I am so very sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you. xxoo Amy & Misty


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so sorry for your huge loss. My Beau and your Beau are probably playing together now at the Bridge.


----------



## LizShort

I am so sorry Carol. I am praying for you and yours that peace will come soon. HUGS


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I am so saddened to log in and read your post Carol. My sincere sympathy to you and Tim. Such a painful decision to be made, and you did what was best for your sweet, beautiful Beau. He will be sadly missed by all of us here on the forum as well. He is now free from pain, and playing with all the other Angels who have gone before him. I too, think that Hooch was there to greet him as well.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad

Carol and Tim,

We’re so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweet boy and rest peacefully at the bridge.


----------



## AlanK

Beau....what a wonderful guy. He brought so much love and companionship to his people in the glorious 13 years he was here. 

Carol this old man sits here in tears for you and all who loved Beau. He is smiling down on us and playing with all of our very much missed friends.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Oh, Carol... I'm so sorry for what you are going through. Beau was such a fighter through all the obstacles life threw at him. I can only imagine it was the love you and Tim showered on him that brought him through it all. And today, as always, you put his needs first and did what was best... and just think of how happy he must be right now to be running and playing again! 

Godspeed, sweet Beau... you were a very, very special boy!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens

Carol,
So sorry for your loss. You guys are in my thoughts.


----------



## momtoMax

Just wanted to extend our condolences as well. Pain is the reflection of joy - the greater the joy, the deeper the pain. Our thoughts are with you in this difficult time.


----------



## stan and ollie

I am so sorry for your loss, he was well loved.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Carol, I am so sorry for your loss. Only time can ease the pain, but what a wonderful life he lived, and how loved he was! Those decisions are so hard, even when we know they are the right ones.

Rest in peace, dear Beau.


----------



## GRZ

Oh no. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## Doodle

Carol, I'm so very sorry for your loss. I was shocked when I logged in and saw this thread. He had the best life any dog could have had with you and your family. My Chip will be playing with him at the bridge too.


----------



## asiacat

i am so so sorry.....i don't even know what to say except that you are in my thoughts as i feel so sad for you...


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom

I'm so sorry to hear of Beau passing away. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## arcane

Carol & Tim
so much loss this week, its hurts my aching heart even more to know the sorrow you are feeling at this time....I am with you in spirit. Beau is now free from pain and can run and frolic to his hearts content. I am sure Hooch, Jaiden & our beloved furrbabies are having the time of their lives above ...In this I trust.......take good care dear friend, I shed a tear for you all.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

I know I haven't known you or Beau very long, but with goldens it seems to always be love at first sight, and you have been very kind and helpful to me on here. 

With the help of my husband, we made this for you. Once again, I am deeply sorry for you loss.


----------



## hawtee

Oh Carol,
Hugs and prayers to you and Tim, may your heart be filled with peace.
Godspeed Beau.


----------



## Swanolck

Carol, I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free big guy....


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

We were sorry to see this posting. 
There are so many lovely stories in the pictures you posted with this message. They remind me that Beau was well loved and that he had a full life. After 13 years it's time for him to rest.

And these aren't teardrops on my cheeks. They are we love Beau drops.


----------



## Pointgold

I am so sorry for your loss. I understand and share you heartache.


----------



## tess

I'm so sorry. He was a very loved,handsome golden boy.


----------



## nixietink

Oh Carol...

I am so, so sorry. I know how hard it is, but at least Beau is in a good place. 

My thoughts are with you and Tim at this difficult time.


----------



## Mandarama

Oh, Carol...I'm so sorry for your loss. Beau was beautiful. Hugs to your family.


----------



## FranH

Carol,

Beau was such a special member of your family. Your photos show a very happy dog that had a great life. You and Tim are in our thoughts. I


----------



## Bock

Sorry to hear about Beau's passing. It is obvious in the pictures you posted he lived a great life!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Carol and Tim,

No, no, no....So sorry this day had to come for you. Beau had a great life and a family that loved him. He will always be with you in your heart.


----------



## DUSTYRD2

I'm so sorry Carol. God speed sweet Beau.


----------



## sammydog

Oh Carol, I am so sorry. All I had to do was look at the title and there were tears. Beau was so loved, and this was your final gift to him: peace. Take some time to cry, and those other dogs are therapy, trust me. I will be thinking about you.


----------



## marshab1

I'm so sorry Carol, but you know the pain will fade as you relive your memories and think about how he is at such peace now. You did so much for him in his years when others would have given up. take comfort in that.

Godspeed Beau.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oh Carol, I'm sorry too. I know how you feel about Beau, I know how special he will always be to you. 

RIP Beau ... you took good care of your Mom, you're #1 with her ... you always will be :heartbeat


----------



## Jenny Wren

Hi Carol, It's the thread I didn't want to see, yet, it was time... You and Tim did everything possible to give Beau a great life. He shined in your care, right to the end.

It's a testament to your love and care for Beau that there are nine pages of well wishes to you and your family. I'm so sorry...and am sending prayers your way... God Bless... ((((Hugs))))


----------



## 3 goldens

I st here with tears streaming. I know the pain you feel, and I understand what you mean about feeling at peace after letting him go. When KayCee died in my arms last year I sobbed my eyes out as I held her but at the same time I was sohappy she was not in pain any more.

****,why do we have to love them so much that our hearts just break when we lose them.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Carol,
I am so sorry to hear of Beau's passing. The pictures you posted are beautiful and show how much he was loved.
Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Noey

I cried when I saw the thread, I was so wishing he would beat this. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BeauShel

Tonight when I was going to meet Tim I was driving down the road and turned the curve and there was a HUGE bright rainbow in the sky. It shone so bright and for the longest time. And we had about 5 drops of rain but that was it. I think it was a sign from Beau telling me he was ok.


----------



## esSJay

Carol, I'm so sorry for your loss  Tears are rolling down my cheeks and I can only imagine what you are going through. Know that he is now resting peacefully and you have made the right decision. Beau lived a long happy life and it sounds like he was lucky to live with wonderful people such as yourself and your husband, with many wonderful siblings too. The photos you posted of him show his cheerful smile and friendly personality. 

Run hard at the bridge, Beau!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Beau is okay, Carol. How are you?


----------



## amy22

I KNOW it was a sign from Beau telling you he is ok! What a wonderful thing.....
xxoo Amy


----------



## esSJay

BeauShel said:


> Tonight when I was going to meet Tim I was driving down the road and turned the curve and there was a HUGE bright rainbow in the sky. It shone so bright and for the longest time. And we had about 5 drops of rain but that was it. I think it was a sign from Beau telling me he was ok.


Aw! It was a rain-Beau!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Carol, I firmly believe that rainbow was your Beau telling you he's found his way to his next adventure. Your brave boy is embraced in loving arms and has joined the pack of golden angels, all free and happy. For you and Tim, I'm so sad; I know the depth of this grief, and it is hard. May your tender memories sustain you both as you learn to live without Beau in your home, but always in your hearts.


----------



## Sivin

Carol,
I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Michelle4

RIP big guy. 

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fabulousmia

I am very sorry about your loss. It is so hard to say goodbye to your fur babies as I call them. My thoughts are with you!!! 

Love, Maria and Fenway


----------



## lgnutah

I never met him, but by looking at your pictures I can tell what a fine dog he was.


----------



## mybuddy

Oh wow...I wasnt expecting to see this. I am just crushed. ((heavy sigh...))

I just dont know what to say except I am sorry. It killed me to read he had a smile to the end...that is just so golden.

SO many hugs

Victoria and Buddy


----------



## mybuddy

By the way, the rainbow in the sky as Beau...no doubt...absolutely no doubt!


----------



## Augie's Mom

I believe it was a sign from Beau letting you know he made it to Rainbow Bridge.

In Greek mythology the rainbow was considered to be a path made by a messenger between Earth and Heaven.


----------



## cinnamonteal

Oh no.  I am so sorry to hear about Beau's passing. Big hugs to you and your family members, both two legged and four.


----------



## pburchins

I am sorry for your loss. We lost our 13 year old in February. You were very lucky to be his family and he your dog. What a handsome stoic Golden.

God Bless !


----------



## Maxs Mom

Oh Carol I am so very sorry for your loss. You did do everything for him, he knows it. You also did the right thing in the end. I know you hurt, and I am truly sorry for your pain. My heart goes out to you and Tim at this time.


----------



## Mad's Mom

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Beau. A smile until the end and a rainbow for you, what a fitting end for a life well lived. And to thank you for the wonderful life he had with you Beau leaves you with countless memories of the times you all shared.

I'm so sorry for the pain you are feeling. It hurts so much to let them go, even when we know it's right. 

Hugs to your whole family.


----------



## DanielleH

Carol and Tim I am so sorry to hear of Beau's passing...
*hugs*


----------



## Goldilocks

Carol I am so very, very sorry for your loss of Beau. I know how much you love him and that he was your heart dog. He had a wonderful loving life with you and gave lots of love in return. Rest in peace sweet Beau.


----------



## Adriennelane

God bless you all. You ALWAYS made the right decisions regarding your boy, and now there are no seizures. He's a young pup again in his prime. He knew you're well taken care of by Bama, Daisy, and Shelby and that it's ok for him to rest and really for your heart to rest too. What seems like a long time to us, won't to him, and you'll get to hug his sweet, soft fur again.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

My heart aches for you all! Beau was a special part of your lives and ours and will be deeply missed... RIP Sweet boy and have fun with Hooch whom I am sure welcomed you with a Giant Huge Hug...

Thank you for sharing him with us here on this forum and for sharing the beautiful pictures of his life.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I just saw this and am so very very sorry. Beautiful Beau, you are so missed.


----------



## Zoeys mom

My thoughts and prayers are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## kgiff

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ckp

I am so sorry for your loss....Beau will be missed terribly.....hugs to all of you.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

My heart goes out to you and Tim. Beau had a great life and you shared it with us. Thank you.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

My deepest condolences to you and your family. Beau was a very handsome guy and I especially enjoyed the pictures of him with Shelby and Bama as pups. What a wonderful big brother he was to them.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Oh Carol, I am so sorry for your loss, know that Beau is in a better place but it doesn''t make it any easier on you and your family. I know I hated to have to make that decision myself twice now, though you hate to see them suffer. At least we can make that decision for our pets. Now Beau can hang with Hooch until we all can meet up together. Life just isn't fair sometimes but who knows what awaits us in the afterlife. Hugs to you in your sorrow and just try to remember the good stuff in the days to come. Thinking of you and feeling your loss. Kathi
Wish I could do more than send words.


----------



## goldenluver

Oh Carol, I am so sorry. My heart is aching for you. He sure was special and he knew how much you loved him. I know theres no words that will take away the pain but wanted to let you know I'm here for you. R.I.P sweet Beau.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Carol, so so sorry. You did all you could. Hugs for all of you.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I am so sorry Carol and Tim, I saw it on Facebook and shed tears.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm so sorry. I know you have peace with the decision. I'm sending prayers to help you through the pain.

Beau will be sadly missed by all of us.


----------



## beargroomer

Carol and Tim, I'm so so so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## beccacc31

I feel your pain and I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your Beau. We lost our Mitchell on August 8th. He was born in November of 1996. They are such faithfull companions and who could ask for more!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

I can't imagine the sorrow & emptiness you both are feeling right now. 
I'm so very sorry for your loss. 
We'll all fondly remember Beau. Run free & happy sweet boy.


----------



## Faith's mommy

i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KiwiD

So very sorry to hear about Beau. Thank you for sharing the pics of your beautiful boy. He is now running free at the Bridge and yes the rainbow was definitely a sign from him.


----------



## jimla

My deepest sympathy for your loss of Beau. Your description of his last days reminded me of our experience when we helped our Dolly pass away two months ago. When she lost the use of her back legs and refused to eat, we knew we had to end her suffering. It took a few weeks before I felt at peace with our decision.

Jim


----------



## desilu

I am so sorry, Carol. I know your heart is breaking . . .


----------



## BaileyBo

Sooo sorry about sweet Beau! Hugs to you...


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

I am so very sorry for your loss...Beau was such a beautiful boy, his spirit shown brightly in all the pictures you posted. Thank you for sharing them.

RIP Beau.


----------



## mdoats

Carol, I am so very sorry to hear about Beau.


----------



## shannon

very sorry i know you will miss him!


----------



## Lucky's mom

I don't know what to say except sorry. I feel like I know him...I think his essence comes from your posts. I really feel bad for what you are going through.


----------



## AndyFarmer

Beaushel, you know John is welcoming Beau in his arms...both of them will be fine together. I'm so sorry he has left you,Tim and your crew. RUN free Beau, we love you buddy.


----------



## Jerseygirl

I am so sorry Carol....I don't know what to say....
I know one thing though: Beau and you and Tim were so lucky to have each other!
And I bet Hooch will be happy to see Beau again!! I am sure they play hard!
From now one, every time I see a rain(beau) I'll think of Beau!!!
~Diana, Taco and Salsa


----------



## goldengirls&boys

Oh dear my heart just breaks for you....I am so sorry that you lost Beau. I have followed your care of him and in your writing about him I could just feel the deep love that you 2 shared. Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time. I also loved the wet look on Beau....such a beautiful soul and a smile that would just melt your heart. We are sending lots of big warm hugs to you and your family and angel kisses and love to sweet Beau at the bridge.
Again I am so very sorry for your loss,
Barbara & the gang


----------



## davebeech

Carol, I'm very sorry to hear about Beau's passing, what a lovely brave boy and you know you did right by him, he had a wonderful life with you.

Rest In Peace Beau


----------



## maggie1951

Carol i am so sorry about Beau like the others i have tears streaming down my face i just wish i could come over and hug you.
I loved Beau so much i felt as if i knew him.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

oh I am so very sorry Carol, I am thinking of you and sending you the biggest hugs, what a beautiful boy he was, RIP sweet Beau


----------



## jaireen

im so sorry carol!!...i only learned about what happened to beau when i read blair's post in facebook...i wish i could hug you....rest in love beau!!!...


----------



## Carmen

I am so terribly sorry Carol and Tim. I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better. Sending plenty hugs and love your way. He was a special boy and will remain forever in your hearts. 

R.I.P. Beautiful Beau.


----------



## mist

I'm so sorry Carol;, hugs


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, I was so sorry to see this post. You are right that even knowing we are doing the best and right thing, it hurts .. a lot. My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.

Run swiftly and softly at the bridge Beau, you'll have plenty of wonderful paymates while you wait.


----------



## Powderpuff

So sorry to hear of Beau's passing, our thoughts are with you


----------



## Ljilly28

> BeauShel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say that my Beau has passed away. We took him to the vet to discuss everything and to see if it could be just another set back. He looked him over and said truthfully I think it is his time. Both me and Tim knew it but wanted to know that we have done everything we could for him. While he was there he couldnt even walk even with the harness, we had to carry him in. The vet and all the girls cried with us as they all know Beau and love him dearly. Truthfully after it was done I felt a peace knowing it was the best for him. But boy does the pain hurt. He had a smile till the end.
> 
> 
> 
> I love what you say here about the peace and the pain- the duality of that. In the puppies we greet are the old friends to whom we say our goodbyes with tears and memories. I am so sorry you lost Beau, and he is lucky you let him go just at the right time. I looked at all his pictures one by one, and memorized his true and handsome face. How is Bama?
Click to expand...


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am crying for you, I know how heartbroken you must feel. You did everything you could for Beau, and then some. 
Run free sweet boy, you were so very loved.


----------



## paula bedard

Morning Carol, I hope you were able to get a bit of rest last night. How are the pups doing, especially Bama? His gift to Beau of his softened chewie stays with me still...he loved his big brother. Seems there have been signs of peace during these recent times of pain, I hope they are giving comfort.


----------



## Olddog

We are so sorry. Our hearts go out to you and Tim.


----------



## ardita

I am so so sorry for your loss...


----------



## beauindie

*my heart is with you*

so sorry about your loss.i lost my beautiful beau in april.thepain is terrible,but the joy and love you remember does help. sending much love and hugs


----------



## goldensmum

I didn't wan't to see this thread for a long time, and am so very sorry for your loss of Beau. Even though it was probably not unexpected, and you know that you have done the right thing for your boy, the pain and hurt you are feeling right now is unbearable.

Beau will now be running free, no more seizures or pain will ever bother him again as he plays with new friends.

Run free, and sleep softly sweet Beau


----------



## daisydogmom

I am crying right along with you, Carol. That Beau was such a gentle soul. I feel like I knew him just by reading your posts. You and your husband gave Beau the absolute best life filled with love and happiness right up to the very end. I wish I had some magic words to make you feel better. Rest in peace sweet Beau. I'll be thinking of you Carol... <<<HUGS>>>


----------



## breec3

I am so sorry to hear of Beau's passing, run free sweet boy!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Carol...

(((HUGS))) to you during the difficult days ahead. I'm very sorry you had to say goodbye to your dear old boy. We never forget our loved ones... but each day makes it a little more bearable, and brings us closer to being able to focus on the silly antics they got up to, which made us laugh soo much. Dogs love life, and I'm positive that Beau enjoyed his to the fullest. Again, my thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.

Sandra


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Oh, no... I'm so so sorry. Beau is one of those Goldens that has been in my heart since the day I came here in January.

Rest softly sweet Beau.


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Omg... I was so hoping I wouldn't see this thread... I am so very sorry for your loss, I know how it hurts... But at least he's in a better place now... He's not hurt anymore and he can run free with all the other goldens that are at the bridge..! I'll be sending good thoughts and prayers to your sweet Beau and you and your family.


----------



## Miss Happy

So sorry - I know he meant a lot to you. No words can heal your pain but we hope good memories bring joy to your heart.


----------



## tippykayak

I'm so, so sorry to hear of Beau's passing. He was a good boy. We are lucky to be stewards of these short, bright lives, but even when a dog lives as full and beautiful a life as Beau does, it's never long enough. As the poet says, nothing gold can stay.

"Nothing Gold Can Stay" 
Robert Frost

Nature's first green is gold, 
Her hardest hue to hold.

Her early leaf's a flower;
But only so an hour.

Then leaf subsides to leaf.
So Eden sank to grief,

So dawn goes down to day.
Nothing gold can stay.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Oh Carol, I'm so sorry. I know all too well the pain and loss you're feeling right now. Only time makes it a little better. You and Tim will be in my thoughts and prayers.




BeauShel said:


> Tonight when I was going to meet Tim I was driving down the road and turned the curve and there was a HUGE bright rainbow in the sky. It shone so bright and for the longest time. And we had about 5 drops of rain but that was it. I think it was a sign from Beau telling me he was ok.


I'll bet it was. I truly believe in those signs and what better way to let you know that he made it to the Bridge and he's okay.


----------



## arcane

So this is where we part, My Friend,
and you'll run on, around the bend,
gone from sight, but not from mind,
new pleasures there you'll surely find.​ I will go on, I'll find the strength,
life measures quality, not its length.
One long embrace before you leave,
share one last look, before I grieve.​ There are others, that much is true,
but they be they, and they aren't you.
And I, fair, impartial, or so I thought,
will remember well all you've taught.​ Your place I'll hold, you will be missed,
the fur I stroked, the nose I kissed.
And as you journey to your final rest,
take with you this...I loved you best.​


----------



## EvilNessCroft

arcane said:


> So this is where we part, My Friend,
> and you'll run on, around the bend,
> gone from sight, but not from mind,
> new pleasures there you'll surely find.​ I will go on, I'll find the strength,
> life measures quality, not its length.
> One long embrace before you leave,
> share one last look, before I grieve.​ There are others, that much is true,
> but they be they, and they aren't you.
> And I, fair, impartial, or so I thought,
> will remember well all you've taught.​ Your place I'll hold, you will be missed,
> the fur I stroked, the nose I kissed.
> And as you journey to your final rest,
> take with you this...I loved you best.​


That's beautiful... You made me cry again!


----------



## Bud Man Bell

God speed beautiful Beau! 
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## riddle03

Oh my word, I just saw this. I am so sorry for your loss of Beau. What a beautiful red boy he was. He is now running pain free at the bridge. Sleep softly , play hard sweet beautiful Beau.


----------



## KAW

So very sorry for your loss. You gave him the best life a dog could ever have!


----------



## Sophie's slave

I'm so,so sorry.


----------



## luvgolds

My eyes tear up thinking about it, and my heart goes out to you!


----------



## gottaBgolden

Carol, words can't express how sorry I am for you and your family.


----------



## BeauShel

Thank you again for all the prayers and comfort. It makes me cry but feel good knowing that so many care. My pups are doing ok. Shelby has been looking around for him but I think she knew. Bama has been alittle clingy. The ones that really have surprised me are my cats. Starr the one in the picture with Beau has been walking around making a sad cry like I have never heard. She loved laying next to him. And George has been just following me everywhere and staying by my side. 

I had alot of trouble getting to sleep because Beau had a little snore that he did all night long and with the sound not there I just couldnt get to sleep. And I kept waking up. And then I woke up to some good and bad news from my hubby. A friend of ours was having surgery to have a biopsy because they were afraid her cancer had spread to her lung. But thankfully the biopsy came back negative. And her cancer has shrunk. I was so happy to hear that. And then the bomb dropped, a friend of ours died this morning. He had cancer but we were told he was doing alot better and moved to rehab. But he had a set back and his lungs collapsed and kidneys shut down. My husband and him were really good friends and he will be greatly missed. 
We will miss you Dave you were one special man. Dont worry we will take care of Priscilla.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Carol..... I'm so sorry to hear about your friend Dave. Prayers for him and his family too. Be kind to yourself.... you've had alot thrown your way in the past couple of days. Hugs


----------



## Fozzybear

God Speed Beau. I am so very very sorry for your loss!


----------



## PowderPuff791

Carol - we don't really know each other, I kind of still feel like an outsider, but you've always welcomed me into the GRF family. I know the pain you're feeling and know that words won't heal it, but my heart breaks for you. I've been through a lot of losses in a short amount of time - my 13yo Maltese, Puff; my mom; my dad's mom; my father; my mother's mom and my sister all within 3 years. There's nothing to replace the loss, however, I adopted Princess from my dad before he died and the night before my sister's funeral, adopted my golden Duke and John and I were married 3 weeks ago, which was my mother's greatest wish... not to trivialize the losses, but all I can say is that my heart is filled with love from the two dogs & John and in a way, I feel like I have a piece of everyone in them and there's nothing like those wet slobbery kisses or a cuddle when feeling down.

Please let me know if I can do ANYTHING!!! My heart bleeds for you!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, Carol. You and Tim sure are getting a lot thrown at you right now. 

I know what you mean about having a hard time sleeping. Cooper snored too, and when he was gone it was just too quiet. Neither mom nor I could get any sleep. Plus, he almost always slept on her bed, so every time she rolled over and _didn't_ bump into him, she'd wake up.
We started leaving our TVs on at night and believe it or not, it helped. It was just enough white noise to make it seem not too quiet.


----------



## sharlin

Thank You Beau ~ For all the love you've shown.
Bless you for the lessons you taught ~ Our lives are enriched from those lessons.
Play here on the Na Pali ~ Doing what you love ~ Teaching kindness.
Aloha Sweet Boy~Godspeed & Love


----------



## timberwolf

Oh Carol and Tim,
I am so sorry about Beau.
As my good friend said to me when we had to send Ryder to the bridge -
You were very lucky to have had Beau, but from what I now know of you,
Beau was very lucky to have had you too!!!
Take care, you are in my thoughts.
Sherri


----------



## Adriennelane

I was riding alone in the car with my sister a couple of weeks ago. We don't get to do that very often at all these days because we're both married, live in different states, and she has the girls. Eh, I strayed from the point...

Anyway, we were heading to her house, and it almost seemed like that time before the girls were born, and the only kid she and my brother in law had was their shih tzu Bella. For some reason I started anticipating seeing Bella there, but she passed away at age 14 last year. I just expected her to be there though, you know?

Anyway, I told my sister that, and I explained that I hated, HATED going to my mom's old house after I married because my dog Jetta had passed just before we got married, and I still expected to see her peeking through the fence for me like she had since I was eight years old.

We grow used to the habits of our furry friends. We anticipate them, we adjust our own lives to them, we even look forward to them, and they become a part of that which we love about our fur babies. When they're suddenly gone, I guess it's sort of like phantom pains that an amputee feels, except though it hurts, it also feels sort of good to have that to remember them by.


----------



## Angel_Kody

I'm so sorry Carol. My first experience of loss was my heart and soul dog....my angel Kody. Your Beau reminds me so much of him. I know the physical pain in your heart and the emptiness that comes with a loss like this and I wish I could take it away. The pain will ease eventually and you will realize that a dog like Beau will never be far from your side. Although you won't be able to reach out and touch him...he will be there...always....promise. Pay close attention and he will show you on occasion that he is still with you. I will keep you and your family is my thoughts and prayers and light a candle to help guide Beau on his journey to the Bridge where he will play with all of the other golden angels while he waits to be reunited with you once again.

Godspeed sweet angel Beau.....Godspeed good boy......


----------



## Thor0918

I was afraid I was going to see this when I logged on today. I'll join you in the tears that flow. Thank God John is up there waiting to love Beau. I am also so sorry about Dave. That had to be such a shock. My prayers are with you so that you can have the stregnth you need to get through all this.


----------



## Angel_Kody

BeauShel said:


> Tonight when I was going to meet Tim I was driving down the road and turned the curve and there was a HUGE bright rainbow in the sky. It shone so bright and for the longest time. And we had about 5 drops of rain but that was it. I think it was a sign from Beau telling me he was ok.


 
Ah...see...he is already letting you know that he is ok! What a beautiful sign from your sweet angel boy!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

I am so sorry for your loss of Beau. He was a beautiful gentleman and I am sure that the rainbow you saw was his sign to you. Run free Beau!

It is so hard, isn't it? They just fill our hearts full of love and dedication and it is so hard to let them go.

Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## ladybank

Carol
I am so sorry. I am in tears reading this and sharing your pain. Such beautiful pictures of that lovely old gentleman that will give you so many memories. He reminds me so much of my old boy and that makesthe ache even more poignant. They leave such a permanent footprint that is so branded on our hearts.
I send warrm thoughts of comfort to you and your family
Lesley


----------



## moverking

I think we all feel a little bit like we've lost a pup, too. You made Beau very real to all of us. 
Take heart in the fact that you both were his champions every step of the way, no dog could have had better.
Wishing you peace as you walk through the grief...take joy in Bama and your fosters.


----------



## moverking

Carol, someone already posted that you saw a 'RAINBEAU"....made me think of the Israel Kamakawiwo'ole recording of 'Somewhere Over the Rainbow'...I can't give you a clip right now, but it's on You-tube...

I changed the words a bit...they look better this way...


Somewhere over the rain, Beau
Way up high
And the dreams that you dreamed of
Once in a lullaby
Somewhere over the rain, Beau
Blue birds fly
And the dreams that you dreamed of
Dreams really do come true ooh ooooh
Someday I'll wish upon a star
And wake up where the clouds are far behind me
Where trouble melts like lemon drops
High above the chimney tops thats where you'll find me oh
Somewhere over the rain, Beau, bluebirds fly
And the dream that you dare to dream,why, oh why can't I?


----------



## Kiki_Michigan

I am so sorry and sit here with tears in my eyes thinking of you and Beau. He was obviously so loved and retuned that love tenfold. I love that version of Somwhere over the rain, Beau. I will be thinking of you in this difficult time. <hugs>


----------



## Bob Dylan

Carol,
We never have enough time with our devoted and loving Friends. 
I am so sorry for your loss, I know the pain you feel as many of us do.
You will be in my prayers.


----------



## fostermom

I just saw this Carol. I am so very, very sorry. You gave him the best life he could have ever wished for. He was a very lucky boy to have had you as his mom. You knew when it was time to let him run free. I'm sorry.


----------



## Duke's Momma

I also just saw this, Carol. I'm so very sorry. What a stately ole' gentleman he was.

Dear, sweet Beau. Rest In Peace, ole' guy. You were greatly loved and will be greatly missed.

I always believe the more it hurts, the more love there was.

I'm sorry.


----------



## coppers-mom

I read the title and thought please - not Beau.
I feel like I knew him too and will miss him. I'm glad you feel peace knowing it was his time, but we just never have enough time.
He was a gorgeous guy who could make you love him just by seeing his picture and hearing his story.


----------



## coppers-mom

I just read more of the posts - I want to add that I am very sorry you lost your friend Dave.


----------



## RENEESDOG

So very sorry about Beau. We all loved him through your pictures and words. 

Love never ends. 

Renee


----------



## nellie'smom

Carol and Tim I am so sorry. My deepest heartfelt sympathy. 
Rest peacefully sweet Beau.


----------



## Sawyer4me

I am so sorry to hear about your sweet Beau. What a beautiful life he had.


----------



## McSwede

Carol and Tim,
I am deeply sorry for your loss of Beau. Beau was such a fighter with an undeniable zest for life. Your very special boy is at The Bridge running and playing. His spirit and fond memories will live on with you forever.
My heart goes out to you during this difficult time.

R.I.P. Beau, you beautiful boy.

~Jackie


----------



## Deuce

I am so sorry to hear about Beau.

Be strong and remember the good times. I know there were many.


----------



## my4goldens

so very sorry for your loss. He looked like such a noble soul.


----------



## sharlin

Aloha means never having to say Good-Bye sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Steve*

Steve

What a beautiful picture of BEAU!


----------



## paula bedard

That's beautiful Steve. You never cease to amaze me with your thoughtful work.

...I'm just sad that it's of Beau...


----------



## puddinhd58

What a huge loss for your family and the forum. He was a beautiful boy... Hope your doing alright. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy Beau.


----------



## Lady Di

He was such a beautiful boy. My husband always says Beau reminds him so much of our first golden Jesse. Everytime he would see a picture of him, he's say there's just something special about this dog. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

I wasn't able to get online yesterday and I kept wondering how Beau was. This was the post I didn't want to see.

Carol and Tim, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldnluv

Just got back from vacation and saw the news...I am SO sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing the pics of your beautiful boy, clearly he was loved deeply.


----------



## Phillyfisher

Carol- So sorry I missed this- my condolences at the passing of Beau. He lived a life that all dogs deserve, to be truly and deeply loved.


----------



## AmberDawn

Carol and Tim,
Just saw this. So sorry for your loss of both Beau and your friend. Please know that your stories of Beau have touched each and everyone one of us, even us folk who read a lot but don't post a lot. Beau was very lucky to have such a loving family. God speed sweet boy.


----------



## dogluver04

Oh my dear.. I havent been on here in a while.. I just saw this post today... I am so sorry to hear this Carol... My heart goes out to you and your family.. I couldn't help but tear up reading your post.. But it was his time and he will always be watching over you.. *hugs*


----------



## AnnieVA

Sending many hugs your way. What beautiful photos and what a beautiful woofer.

Again lots of hugs,

AnnieVA


----------



## lalala

Carol, I am so sorry. Beau was such a handsome big guy...he looked so father-like next to Bama. He was loved by everybody and he had you and your family till the very end. Bless your heart. I am very very sorry.


----------



## Farbauti

I was gone all week and didn't see this until today. I am so sorry for your loss. Beau was such a handsome boy and looked so happy in all the pictures. Play hard at the bridge Beau.


----------



## spruce

i'm so sorry it was your beatiful boy's time


----------



## Fidele

I am so very sorry this time had to come! May your many wonderful memories help fill the hole in your heart!


----------



## daddysgirl

Carol, Roxy sends you so many kisses. i think tonight when she is sleeping, she will be dreaming of Beau and the Keys


----------



## cubbysan

Just saw this thread. So sorry. Beau could not have asked for a better family.


----------



## fameb

Just caught the thread as well.

I'm so sorry about the news, but I know he had a Great life. He enjoyed everything a dog possibly can and what life had to offer. I obviously never met Beau, but he was one of my favorite Goldens on the board. His pictures always brought a smile to my face. 

At least he lived a full life, and won't feel pain or suffer ever again. I'm sorry about your loss. My prayers to your family...You did a great job with him

God Bless


----------



## GoldenDaisy

I'm so sorry for your loss of Beau. Beau was such a special boy, you will always have his wonderful memories in your heart to carry with you forever.
My thoughts are with you at this tough time.


----------



## mesuezee

I am so sorry for your loss of Beau. Wishing you and your family peaceful days ahead....


----------



## maryjean

I'm so sorry. It is hard isnt it? Your pics of Beau reminded me so much of our first golden Stormy. my thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## AtticusJordie

Carol:

So sorry to hear about Beau. I wish I had some timely phrase or bit of prose that would ease your pain--but I don't.

In my short time on this Forum, I have always enjoyed your posts and pics of your fur family. Your love of Beau (and the rest of the gang) is obvious and speaks volumes about you. Beau was a very lucky dog to have had you for a 'mom'.

While the pain of his loss is devastating--Beau will still be with you and will look over you and your family. That kind of bond will never die.

And who knows? Keep vigilant--perhaps Beau will make himself known to you to let you know things are alright. A movement out of the corner of your eye? A distant faint 'roo' from a dog still loved...... Beau will certainly be there in spirit.

We wish you Peace.

Scott J. and the furgang in SW PA


----------



## Micki's Mum

Oh Carol.  I am so, so, very sorry! I've been away from the forum for a few days and my heart is breaking for you and your family at this very, very sad new. I am so glad you can be at peace. I am sure that everyone that knows you and everyone that belongs to this forum knows you did the best, most loving thing for Beau. I hope you are able to take comfort in knowing that you and your family, fur and non-fur, have an angel watching over you. Hugs to you and your family!


----------



## johnl

very sorry to hear about Beau . Even though I am new to this site I have enjoyed your pictures and stories of Beau and the rest of your clan


----------



## otiss mummy

*beau*

hi carol so sorry to hear about beau sending you hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## msdogs1976

Sorry for your loss. Losing a furry friend can be just as painful as losing a human friend. But something all golden owners will face.


----------



## windfair

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. I could see from the pictures how loved he was and I know it must be very hard for you and your family.


----------



## Goldenz2

I haven't visited the forum in such a long time and I was so sad to come on and read this :-(

I am so so sorry for your loss.

Hugs to you,


----------



## z&mom

I just chanced upon this thread. I am so sorry for your loss, Carol. Sending our heartfelt sympathies and condolences to you and the family. Beau will remain in our hearts forever.


----------



## Ardeagold

Carol....I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to you and your family. I know you did everything you could for him, always, and he'll forever be watching over you.

Rest well, sweet Beau. Until you meet again at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## ScoobyDoo

So sad to read this post. My heart is with you and your family at this time. God Bless Beau. May he rest in peace.


----------



## bwoz

Haven't been on much and I am SO sorry to see this. Beau had a great life with you and I hope soon you'll just smile with no tears when you think of him. Take care.


----------



## T&T

Oh Beau ... 
Farewell Sweet Boy ~
Such a gentle soul
My heart goes out to your Mom & Dad and all those whose lives you touched
You are so loved


----------



## Nicole74

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Pudden

I'm so sorry to hear that beau has gone. But he was loved; he had great people and he lived a good long life. Kisses and hugs to you from me and the Pudden :hug:


----------



## BeauShel

I wanted to thank everyone for the beautiful cards and gifts. And a special thanks to the person that made a donation in his name to my rescue. It is greatly appreciated. 
He came home today and I am now really sad again. But it feels good that he is here.


----------



## Augie's Mom

I hope you find comfort in having Beau back home where he belongs. 

Perhaps you can make a little memorial shelf for him with his picture, his harness and favorite toys. Things that remind you of him.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe

Carol, I am so sorry for your loss. I haven't been here in months but came here today and saw this thread. My heart goes out to you. Beau was a beautiful and very lucky boy. He had a wonderful family who loved him very much. No doubt he knew that. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Trish58

Carol,
I am so sorry to hear about Beau. It's been so hard these past 2 months since having to put Tyler down. Casey and Tyler will welcome Beau at the Bridge. I am so sorry for your loss. My tears are blending with yours. God Bless. Trish


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2

I am truly sorry!!! No matter how old, it is still so difficult! The pictures of Beau are beautiful!


----------



## Thor's Mom

I apologize for having not expressing my condolences sooner. Our computer went down several weeks ago and we just got back online this evening. As I sit here crying I wanted to say I am so sorry to hear of Beau's passing, I'm sure he will be sorely missed. Thank you for sharing him with us, all the photos are beautiful. In my heart I know he sent you that rain-beau to help you heal and know he is in a better place, a place with fresh air, great treats, youth, pain and seizure free. May the love and sympathy of all your grf friends help you and your family at this very difficult time. Give Bama a hug for his kindness to Beau. Strength to you and yours. In deepest sympathy. Godspeed beautiful Beau!


----------



## Traz

Beaushel
I just read this. So sorry for you & your whole family. Our first Golden we put down in April 08 was like that. We just knew it was time even though it was the hardest thing to do.


----------



## Hudson

Carol my very late condolences to you, after reading the thread of the lovely gift you received from your friend I realized your beautiful Beau had gone to the bridge.
So very sorry for your loss, he is now at peace and pain free, and couldn't have asked for a more loving caring owner and life.He will live on in your heart.


----------



## Karen519

*Carol*

Carol

I know how it feels when they come home. I have both Gizmo's and Munchkin's ashes on the glass shelves on the wall of our family room
and have a picture of the two of them right in front of the tins that hold their ashes. Since we spend most of our time in the family room it is a wonderful place to have our doggies who have gone to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## cyman1964uk

Carol,

As with a few others, I haven't been on for a while. So sorry for your loss. Reckon Beau must've been one of, if not the best, known doggie here. Bless you, Beau! .x.


----------



## goldensmum

I've always found it a sad day but always a big relief when they come home for the final time.


----------



## snappyweather

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Misslane&lois

carol, i am so sorry... i didn't know this... oh my god... a lot of kisses, hugs for you.
I am happy to know that beau will be playing with Lois...
tke care girl.


----------



## fferris

So sorry to hear about Beau. We just went thru the same with Dave.
Our thoughts and prayers are with you.
Frank, Debbie and Murphy


----------

